# Bis zu welcher Windstärke fahr Ihr mit Euren Sportbooten raus?



## guifri (5. August 2005)

Hallo,

da ich noch wenig Praxiserfahrung habe, wollte ich mal nachhorchen, wo eure Grenzen sind, was das Rausfahren bei entsprechenden Windstärken mit euren booten angeht.

Ich habe mir ja, einen 6m langen GfK-Halbgleiter (Halbkajütboot) angeschafft, der meiner Meinung nach nach entsprechender Probefahrt schon ne gute Welle abkann.

Da aber für´s Wochenende in der westlichen Ostsee ne 5-6 aus SW nordwestdrehend gemeldet ist, habe ich ein großes Fragezeichen bezüglich der Möglichkeit am Wochenende zu starten, (ich hatte es eigentlich vor und werde wegen Bootsverlegung auf jeden Fall hochfahren, ob ich auf´s Wasser gehe, entscheide ich dann vor Ort).


Also, bis zu welcher Windstärke (ablandig - auflandig etc.) traut ihr euch so raus (mit Angabe des Bootstyps, Motorisierung etc.)?


----------



## welsfaenger (5. August 2005)

*AW: Bis zu welcher Windstärke fahr Ihr mit Euren Sportbooten raus?*

Hallo,
kommt ein wenig drauf an. Bei Ostwind mit WS 4 kommt man rund um Fehmarn teilweise schon an die Grenzen. Hat man Westwind kann man ohne Probleme bei 4 noch rausfahren. Generell kann man sagen bis WS 5 sind die Boote Sicher, ob man sich das aber wirklich antun möchte ist eine andere Frage. gestern hatte sich auch 5-6 aus West-Nordwest angekündigt (rund um Fehmarn) und man hätte ohne Probleme nach Staberhuk fahren können. Draussen, Richtung Tonne 4 u. 5 wäre nicht dran zu denken gewesen. Am meisten Spaß macht mir das Anglen bei WS bis 3-4. Bei 5 sollte man es sich reiflich überlegen (je nachdem aus welcher Richtung) und ab 6 kannste es komplett vergessen.
cu


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2005)

*AW: Bis zu welcher Windstärke fahr Ihr mit Euren Sportbooten raus?*

Richtung ist mindestens so wichtig wie Windstärke. Da kann eine 4 wiebeschrieben schon dicke zuviel sein, würde der Wind aus der anderen Richtung kommen, kann man zumindest unter Landschutz auch bis 6 angeln (sofern ma nsich das antun will).


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. August 2005)

*AW: Bis zu welcher Windstärke fahr Ihr mit Euren Sportbooten raus?*

Es ist gefährlich, dazu grundsätzlich Aussagen zu machen. Ich möchte das auch nicht tun, damit nicht irgendwann irgendjemand sagen kann: Na, der hat aber gesagt.....
Es hängt weitestgehend von der Windstärke und der Windrichtung ab. Mehr will ich dazu nicht sagen.
Wichtiger ist aber der menschliche Faktor! Die Boote sind in der Regel nicht die Versager, es sind die Skipper, oder diejenigen, die sich dafür halten. Langsam seine Erfahrungen machen und die Möglichkeiten seines Bootes kennenlernen. Das Verhalten auf einem Boot muß bei einer 5 ein anderes sein, als bei einer 2. Ich kenne jemanden, der fährt ein 4,75m, Boot und wenn der entscheidet, wir fahren bei 5 oder 6 dort und dort raus, weiß ich, dass es geht und ich wieder zurück komme. Es gibt aber auch Leuts, die können gern 6,5m fahren - und ich hätte ein schlechtes Gefühl.

Ich kann dir nur raten, laß dir Zeit. Guifri. Lerne dein Boot langsam kennen.


----------



## Andy007 (5. August 2005)

*AW: Bis zu welcher Windstärke fahr Ihr mit Euren Sportbooten raus?*

Ich denke Dolfin hat alles gesagt


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. August 2005)

*AW: Bis zu welcher Windstärke fahr Ihr mit Euren Sportbooten raus?*

Moin Moin ,
ich bin öffters in der Neustädter Bucht unterwegs . Bei West sind Windstärken bis 4 zu ertragen , bei Ostwind können schon 3 zuviel sein . Da ich mir immer ein Boot miete sind das meine Richtwerte wann ich absage . Da ich kein Windmesser mit dabei haben verlasse ich mich sonst auf mein Gefühl . Wird mir die See zu kappelig fahre ich lieber rein , auch wenn es vielleicht Windstärke 3 hat . Mit mulmigen Gefühl ist es halt schlechtes Angeln und lieber zufrüh als zuspät rein fahren  #6 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Dipsdive (5. August 2005)

*AW: Bis zu welcher Windstärke fahr Ihr mit Euren Sportbooten raus?*

Hallo quifri,
möchte mich weitestgehend den Vorpostern anschließen. Wenn du dein Boot auf einem Trailer logistisch clever hier im Norden abgestellt hast, wirst du speziell im windgeplagten Herbst sicher öfters zum Fischen kommen, als die reinen Wasserlieger. Zumindest auf deine Frage bezogen, hast du da ein echten Joker in der Tasche. Die Windrichtung wird somit zum wichtigsten Parameter für den geplanten Angeltrip. 
Da ich nur ca. 1 Std. von der Küste entfernt wohne, bin ich im Winterhalbjahr eigentlich jedes Wochenende auf dem Wasser. Bei der Planung der Tour schaue ich zuerst auf die vorhergesagte Richtung. Wenn die passt, fallen in der Regel nur noch wenige Touren durch zuviel Wind aus. Für die Schleppangler ist aber bei echten 7 Windstärken (ablandig!) Feierabend, da die Boote und damit die geschleppten Köder, kaum noch vernünftig laufen. 

In der Ostsee gibt es einige gute Stellen mit ausreichend tiefem Wasser, wo sich im Winterhalbjahr das "ufernahe" schleppen lohnt (ausreichenden Abstand zu Netzen versteht sich!). Wie aber schon Dolfin erläuterte, sollten sich unerfahrene Skipper ganz sachte an die Sache rantasten. 
Dieses rantasten kann einige Jahre andauern, da sich ablandige oder seitliche starke Winde in jedem Seegebiet anders auswirken können (Strömungen, Wassersäule usw.). Dabei kann dir ein Fangtagebuch sehr nützlich werden, wenn du über die Jahre die verschiedenen Wetterparameter sorgfältig notierst. So hast du mit der Zeit raus, wo du selbst bei kräftigen Winden, gefahrlos deinem Hobby nachgehen kannst.

Viele Grüße
Dipsdive


----------



## Nordlicht (5. August 2005)

*AW: Bis zu welcher Windstärke fahr Ihr mit Euren Sportbooten raus?*

also für mich ist mit meinem kleinem bötchen (5 x 1,60 meter und 10 ps) bei 4bft schluss.
mir schaukelt das dann zu doll und ich fahre dann lieber wieder bei ruhigem wetter...ich habe ja die möglichkeit und zeit  |supergri 
ansonsten kann auch ich nur Dolfin zu 100 % zustimmen, jeder muss es für sich rausfinden und am besten nichts beweisen sondern  :g  bleiben !


----------



## guifri (8. August 2005)

*AW: Bis zu welcher Windstärke fahr Ihr mit Euren Sportbooten raus?*

hallo,

danke für eure infos.

mir ist auch schon klar, dass wenn her einer schreiben würde, bei 6 kannste immer fahren...dass ich das dann nicht tun würde.

deshalb hatte ich die frage ja formuliert, wo ihr eure grenzen so gefunden habt 

ich habe mein boot am wochenende in großenbrode zu wasser lassen können.

bin ein bisschen rumgeschippert, haben auch etwas geangelt, sind aber nicht weit rausgefahren.

es ist tatsächlich, wie rantasten...

bin mit dem boot überwiegend in sichtweite der hafeneinfahrt geblieben, hatte gestern mittag noch einen ausflug richtung sagasbank gemacht, weil der wind sich gut gelegt hatte...als er dann wieder auffrischte, habe ich mich schnell wieder zurückgezogen...

hatte einen 17-jährigen angelfreund mit an bord, dem meine kommentare zu wind, wolken- und wellenbeobachtung schon an zu nerven fingen , habe ihm dann sozialverträglich klar gemacht, dass ich das boot eben auch erst mal näher kennenlernen will und noch unsicher bin, wie sich das boot bei quasi wind und wetter verhält.

ich denke auch, dass die boote mehr können als die skipper...zumindest für mich kann ich das so sagen...


----------

